# New FP5



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anyone seen/ride the new FP5 or know the price. The Pinarello site list three build levels, not sure if the US will get all of them. Would like to see the Centaur version come here but probably only get the Ultegra version. Nothing on the GITA site yet. Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new bike and have not seen this one yet.


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*I rode one*

I rode one a few weeks ago courtesy of our Gita rep. What a great bike and the carbon weave looks very cool. The one I rode was most Dura-ace with Ultegra brakes. It had MOst wheels while the catalog shows Shimano wheels. I think we were told that it would retail right around 3500 dollars.


----------



## Mid_life_crisis (Sep 24, 2007)

I looked into replacing my 2 year old Galileo after the seat stay snapped with the F5 AS REPLACMENT for F3.13 BUT THE F5 ONLY COMES AS A complete bike not just frame set 
the quoted price from yellow the uk distrib was Shimano Dura-ace STI, F/mech, rear mech, Ultegra calipers, Carbon alloy c/set £2175

i will now be replacing it for the F4.13 WHICH IS THE ENTRY LEVEL FOR FULL CARBON


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Well it sounds like the FP5 is worth waiting a small amount of time for. Looks like it is the same as the 4:13 except for the outer layer. Nearby LBS is in Pin dealer but no 4:13 to test. The price is comparable to the other bikes I am looking at: Orbea Opal, Cervelo R3 and the new Trek Madone 5.2. Only concern is the liberal use of MOst componets. I have looked into a 4:13 but to build one up with Ultegra or Centaur is more like 4500 dollars. Was hoping to something more like 4000 max.

I hope GITA updates there site soon or the dealers start to get FP5's in.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Try GVH Bikes. I'm pretty sure you can get an F4:13 with Centaur for under $4k USD.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

GITA has the 2008 bikes up. Some specs and prices. The FP5 says Dura-Ace but does not list the wheelset. Picture shows MOst wheels, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*Placed my order*

I placed my order for an FP5 on Tuesday. Gita says 3 weeks before they have them in stock which means I have to wait at least a month. I ordered a 53 in white. Still don't know what wheels come with the bike but whatever it comes with will be replaced by American Classic 420s. Will post pics when the bike arrives.


----------



## w00tw00t (Oct 3, 2007)

smallmig said:


> I placed my order for an FP5 on Tuesday. Gita says 3 weeks before they have them in stock which means I have to wait at least a month. I ordered a 53 in white. Still don't know what wheels come with the bike but whatever it comes with will be replaced by American Classic 420s. Will post pics when the bike arrives.


how much did it cost you OTD ?


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*Just got one in*

Our shop just received it's first 08 FP5 in red, 57. Looks great and has Shimano wheelset and Ultegra SL brake calipers. Should retail for 3400 dollars.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I just saw an FP5 at my LBS. Dura-Ace with Shimano wheels. Bike is about $3500, Looks gorgeous. I am going to test ride it as an alternative to the new '08 Trek Madone and Cannondale Synapse SL3. The Pinarello has way more cool quotient! Hope it rides as nice as the other contenders.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

trek5200cs said:


> I just saw an FP5 at my LBS. Dura-Ace with Shimano wheels. Bike is about $3500, Looks gorgeous. I am going to test ride it as an alternative to the new '08 Trek Madone and Cannondale Synapse SL3. The Pinarello has way more cool quotient! Hope it rides as nice as the other contenders.


I can't speak from experience on either the new Madone or Cannondale, but I did own a Trek 5200 a few years back ( '04 ) and I'm assuming the 5200 is your current ride. Last summer I test rode both a Pinarello 3:13 and Gallileo. Either of those bikes put the 5200 to shame. The 3:13,which will most closely parallel the FP5, destroys the 5200 in handling and responsiveness. The only area I can't comment on is long haul comfort as the test ride wasn't that long. For what it's worth, the Trek was no great shakes in that area either compared to my current Specialized Roubaix Comp. ( '04 ) Enjoy your test ride. The Pinarellos are terrific designs.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I'm on an '01 Trek 5200, and ready to upgrade.I actually test rode an FP5 and a 4:13. The FP5 was a size too small, but I rode it to get a 'feel' for the frame etc. It was equipped with Ultegra and new '08 Shimano wheels. Very nice and definitely faster, much more responsive handling. It had a more lively 'feel' as well. No idea if this will be fatuquing over the long haul or not. But then I rode a 4:13 that was my size. It was spec'd top the hilt with Campy Chorus, Euros wheels, Deda Neton stem, etc. Everything on it was the creme de la creme (albeit not quite Campy Record)

All I can say is DAY-AM! This bike bot me ore excited about riding than anything I;'ve ridden. It was the Team color scheme which is very cool too. So here I am trying to figure out how to justify spending $5100 for a tricked out Pinarello 4:13. I still want to ride a new Madone just so I know how it feels. But if I test ride a Madone that is spec'd close, I would rather have the Pinarello. on cool quotient alone! THis $:13 might be equivalent to a Madone 6.5 I'm guessing. While the Madone has Dura-ace and Bontrager, this Pinarello has Campy, awesome wheels, bar, stem, seat, seatpost, you name it. There really isn;'t much if anything I would feel compelled to upgrade. 

Anybody? If I spec'd an FP5 in my size similarly, it would cost as much as this 4:13. and the 4:13 paint scheme is way cooler! But ultimately, the same frame I'm told.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

trek5200cs said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes I'm on an '01 Trek 5200, and ready to upgrade.I actually test rode an FP5 and a 4:13. The FP5 was a size too small, but I rode it to get a 'feel' for the frame etc. It was equipped with Ultegra and new '08 Shimano wheels. Very nice and definitely faster, much more responsive handling. It had a more lively 'feel' as well. No idea if this will be fatuquing over the long haul or not. But then I rode a 4:13 that was my size. It was spec'd top the hilt with Campy Chorus, Euros wheels, Deda Neton stem, etc. Everything on it was the creme de la creme (albeit not quite Campy Record)
> 
> All I can say is DAY-AM! This bike bot me ore excited about riding than anything I;'ve ridden. It was the Team color scheme which is very cool too. So here I am trying to figure out how to justify spending $5100 for a tricked out Pinarello 4:13. I still want to ride a new Madone just so I know how it feels. But if I test ride a Madone that is spec'd close, I would rather have the Pinarello. on cool quotient alone! THis $:13 might be equivalent to a Madone 6.5 I'm guessing. While the Madone has Dura-ace and Bontrager, this Pinarello has Campy, awesome wheels, bar, stem, seat, seatpost, you name it. There really isn;'t much if anything I would feel compelled to upgrade.
> 
> Anybody? If I spec'd an FP5 in my size similarly, it would cost as much as this 4:13. and the 4:13 paint scheme is way cooler! But ultimately, the same frame I'm told.


I believe the FP5 is only offered as a package, much like last year's 3:13. Only as you can see, it is a better package for the $500 increase.When I priced a 4:13, it was offered as a frame only built up to your component choices. Here's the way I see it. You buy an FP5 because $3500 is your ceiling and the most you want to spend.That would be me, if and when I pull the trigger. You get a Pinarello wrapped in a fairly well balanced package that will serve you well. If you look at an FP5 with upgrades immediately on your mind,without a doubt, built up a 4:13.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I decided to pull out the stops and go for the 4:13. I picked it on Christmas eve. I am beyond excited! The FP5's are great values and no doubt, wonderful bikes. But the 4:13 was my size, the team colors blew my mind and I loved the way the bike was spec'd. So I bought it! I can't believe it!


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

How do you like those wheels? I have an F4:13 and would like to upgrade the wheels, I was considering those as a replacement. Those are the Campy Shamals, correct? I have Ksyrium SL's on it now, I want to put those on my backup ride.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry, went back in the post and saw that those were the Euros wheels. Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, geomoney!
Those wheels are exellent! They are all purpose wheels and one of the best investment I have done!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

geomoney said:


> Sorry, went back in the post and saw that those were the Euros wheels. Let me know what you think of them.


Hi Geomoney,

I love the Eurus wheels. I was thinking about upgrading to the Shamals. They look the same, but are lighter than the Eurus. I'm not sure where the weight differences are? The Eurus are very stiff, light, and reasonably aero. And they look awesome too! I like them better than Mavic Kysriums personally. Although the Kysrium Premiums (ES) are a touch lighter, it's nominal weight difference between the Eurus and the Mavics.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

That's a sexy ride. Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------

